# Grooming Equipment



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I need to get an idea of the kind of brushes I will need for grooming for shows. If anyone can make some suggestions of the kind of brushes I will need and maybe even suggest a site I can order them from that would be great.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For my GSDs all I have/use is an undercoat rake (my all-purpose GSD brush, really), ear wipes, a spray bottle with watered down coat conditioner, and a nail trimmer if I forgot.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Ok great thanks, I will be sure to pick up those items all I have on that list is the nail trimmers.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I use a pin brush (called that because the head looks like a pin cushion) and a comb. My comb is teflon coated so that it slides thru the coat more easily. There is also a great bodifier called "Crown Royal". It helps the coat to look fluffier for the show ring.


----------

